

A Quick Buck by Copy and Paste - _delirium
http://gamification-research.org/2011/09/a-quick-buck-by-copy-and-paste/

======
wccrawford
These things always lose me when they start saying gaming has no rewards.

Hopscotch, okay... I don't see a reward to that. But when, as an adult, have
you felt the need to play a game on the level of hopscotch? It's a kid's game.
And they probably get something from it, but we don't remember what.

Risk? That's a competitive game. Every single competitive game has a reward:
An ego boost. Besting someone else at something.

And that's what points are about. That 'press a button for 1 trillion points'
game? I guarantee that someone has played a game like that and bragged about
their score... Because they clicked more than they think anyone else would
have. Bragging rights.

Gamification of most websites loses sight of this. If you can't brag about
your accomplishment (or don't want to) then simple achievement-based
gamification doesn't work.

And let's face it, people who are 'gamifying' their sites are doing so because
they think they can pay a 1-time fee and increase customer loyalty forever.
It's not like an actual rewards-based program where they'll have to pay out
constantly to maintain it.

